# Altında kalmamak



## wordofdamocles

I have been translating a text, when I stumbled upon this phrase, which I cannot understand even at the slightest bit! Can anyone please tell me how to translate ''altında kamlıyım''? Thank you.


----------



## Rallino

Hello there 

The expression doesn't ring any bells. Can you write the entire sentence? And possibly the preceding and the following sentences as well.


----------



## wordofdamocles

Hello there, my friend!!! Glad to "see" you again!
The entire sentence is "Sıtkı konağı bastığında beni korudu e babamla da konuşmuş,sonra yeni avukat buldu ben de altında kamlıyım dedim". 
Does it make any sense to you? It sounds a bit köylüce to my ears, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Rallino

Ah, it makes some sense now. First of all, it should at least be: _ka*lm*ıyım, _which is the colloquial pronunciation of: *kalmayayım*.

'Altında kalmak' or rather _altında kalmamak_ - it's mainly used in negative form - litterally means "not to remain under" and it really means: _not to leave something/someone unrepaid_ ; _not to fail at getting things even ; _not to remain silent against someone's words etc.

Your sentence is hard to translate because there is too much information in the same sentence:

- Sıtkı broke into the mansion
- He protected me
- I found out that he spoke to my father as well
- He hired a lawyer
- And I thought I should speak up. / I thought I should raise my voice. / I should avenge myself. / I should get things even. / I should show him my true self. 

It really depends on the context, which we can't tell from this overwhelming sentence.


----------



## wordofdamocles

Thanks a lot, it cleared many things now! Actually I am not asked to provide a literal translation, rather a more "loose" one. So I think "I should speak up" is the most suitable for the occasion. So, the text in Turkish is misspelled and should be "kalmayayım"?


----------



## Rallino

wordofdamocles said:


> [...] So, the text in Turkish is misspelled and should be "kalmayayım"?



Yes, that is right.


----------



## wordofdamocles

Thank you again  Much appreciated!


----------

